
Hammer.js - A JavaScript Library For Multi-Touch Gestures - noob007
http://functionn.blogspot.com/2012/03/hammerjs-javascript-library-for-multi.html#.T2tdS0grTHj.hackernews
======
noob007
Direct Link: <http://eightmedia.github.com/hammer.js/>

